# Auto Sleeper Bourton/Northants Axle Weights



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone own a current Auto Sleeper Bourton/Northants model and can tell me the two axle weight limits please? Also what the actual axle weights are unladen. I would be most grateful for this info.

Ron


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

These details should on a plate (legal requirement) somewhere on the vehicle either under the bonnet or on the driver's door frame
>>specs<<


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Some, but not all, Richard. I have asked the question of those that should know but am struggling to get anywhere. Also I live about 50 miles from the nearest dealer


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Give Autosleeper a ring, they are very friendly 44 (0) 1386 853 338

If you go onto their site you can download the handbook

>>handbooks<<

Which gives the axle weights


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The plate should give you the maximum permitted weights on front and rear axles. I'm not aware that manufacturers ever give the Mass in Running Order figures for individual axles but AS do give the overall weights here http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/coachbuilt/mercedes/models/coachbuilt-mercedes-bourton


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

philoaks said:


> The plate should give you the maximum permitted weights on front and rear axles. I'm not aware that manufacturers ever give the Mass in Running Order figures for individual axles but AS do give the overall weights here http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/coachbuilt/mercedes/models/coachbuilt-mercedes-bourton


The Hand books do give that information


----------

